# CPU converter, 478 to 775



## Kheddar (Mar 29, 2006)

Short and sweet:

Like an idiot, went and bought a socket 775 motherboard, when I knowingly had a socket 478 CPU.

I know of various converters for past sockets, but what about this conversion?  Anyone have any insight?


----------



## helmie (Mar 29, 2006)

No, Im afraid not, theres no convertors. I would reccomend selling the 478 CPU and buying a LGA775, they are much better


----------



## Kheddar (Mar 29, 2006)

helmie said:
			
		

> No, Im afraid not, theres no convertors. I would reccomend selling the 478 CPU and buying a LGA775, they are much better


Oh come on!  I didn't want to hear that!

Some way, some homebrew way at least!  Some mod!

Oh and thanks for the advice.


----------



## magicman (Mar 29, 2006)

I had a good search too, just in case, but like helmie said, what you're asking for doesn't exist. When it comes to swapping one, I as well would keep the mobo and ditch the cpu.


----------



## The_Other_One (Mar 29, 2006)

It all depends if the processors are similar, weither or not it's even remotly possible...  I mean if the interface is totally different, I doubt it'd work.  Even so, what are the remaining pins for?  I mean it has almost twice as many pins, are they just not used.  Obviously, there'd be some lose in performace and all with such a converter.

There have been processor converters made, SLOCKETS   Most popular were Slot1 to Socket 370.  Even so, many of these weren't all that reliable.


----------



## Dr Studly (Mar 29, 2006)

Kheddar said:
			
		

> Oh come on!  I didn't want to hear that!


is that why you come here? to hear facts or what you want?


----------



## Kheddar (Mar 29, 2006)

Encore4More said:
			
		

> is that why you come here? to hear facts or what you want?


Easy tiger, it was a joke.

Thanks to everyone for the insight.

If I do decide to just get rid of the CPU, how much should I ask for a P4 2.6 Ghz?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 29, 2006)

Kheddar said:
			
		

> If I do decide to just get rid of the CPU, how much should I ask for a P4 2.6 Ghz?


You would most likely be better off selling it on eBay, and seeing what people are willing to pay for it.  My estimate is around $80.


----------



## suprasteve (Mar 29, 2006)

maybe you could still sent the board back for a full rebate?


----------



## Kheddar (Mar 30, 2006)

suprasteve said:
			
		

> maybe you could still sent the board back for a full rebate?


Gonna do that.  Think they might charge for restocking, but overall, it would be cheaper.

Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------

